# This Morning this week is 'Fertility Week'



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Starting today Monday 25th Feb is 'Fertility Week' on this morning. today they're looking at female fertility tests, tomo is Sir Robert Winston and Zita West, not sure what's on on Weds, on Thurs they're discussing that prisoners might be awarded IVF on the NHS.

GGx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

oh may have to record that x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Weds I think it's male infertility 


x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

yes Cherry tree, just watching it now and it is male fertility on weds. not sure what's on friday, unless they're only doing it for 4 days. 

GGx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Will have to watch it on catch up - I am SOOO looking forward to seeing Prof Robert Winston, at a public lecture where I work - A simple thank you could never convey the gratitude I have for the medical professionals, scientists, researchers and pioneering patients that allowed me the opportunity of a ray of hope known as ICSI.... it's about time Fertility issues were made 'public' well done to This Morning for dedicating a full week to various fertility issues.

Sheila


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

yes, good on This morning, and good on the people that took part having their tests done on national tv. not something i'd want to do!

GGx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm getting annoyed about the whole "have more enjoyable sex".... That's it! Thats where we have all gone wrong...


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

couldn't agree with you more crazychickenlady!! If only it were that simple hey!!  

Yes impressed this morning are raising fertility issues, but I was hoping they would dedicate a little more time to issues....labelling it "fertility week" when only 10mins a day dedicated to issues...such a shame.

More programmes definitely needed on tv to raise issues and rid the taboo with regards to fertility issues/treatment.  People really don't understand the emotional rollercoaster that is fertility, unless they have gone through a journey themselves. 

Baby dust to all. xxxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Todays was good.Had a lady on it who had a genetic disorder from birth, so she couldn't use her eggs or carry the baby. Her sister donated her eggs and her sister in law (husbands sister) was a surrogate for them. I was at my clinic when it was on, they had it on, apparently they had treatment there


----------

